# Lightroom 10 cannot add photo to quick collection



## TonyHarrison-Smith (Oct 22, 2020)

Anyone else  having this problem? I have updated to the v10 and now if i try to add a photo to the quick collection I get the following error:

An internal error has occurred: ?:0: attempt to compare string with nil

It all worked OK on previous version, so now going to have to re-install the previous version.

Tony


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm running the v10 on Windows 10 and I don't have this problem. I'm able to add a photo to the quick collection by either <Crl>B or by clicking on the spot on the uppper right of the image.


----------



## TonyHarrison-Smith (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks for that, at least I now know that it is my installation. I will try re-installing it.


----------



## TonyHarrison-Smith (Oct 22, 2020)

For information,  incase anyone else has this problem. I found that it worked ok on a brand new catalogue, but fails on the converted v9 catalogue. So it is a catalogue problem. Hopefully  re converting the old catalogue will solve the problem


----------



## katytainton (Oct 30, 2020)

TonyHarrison-Smith said:


> For information,  incase anyone else has this problem. I found that it worked ok on a brand new catalogue, but fails on the converted v9 catalogue. So it is a catalogue problem. Hopefully  re converting the old catalogue will solve the problem



Hi I'm getting this problem - how do you re convert the old catalogue? 

Any help appreciated! Thanks


----------



## TonyHarrison-Smith (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi Katy, I dumped the v10 catalogue and re-opened the old version 9 catalogue. Again Lightroom did converted it to v10 and this time it converted Ok. The problem has not since re-appeared.
The other option I was going to try, but did not need to was to import the old catalogue into a new blank catalogue.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Peter Grant (Nov 2, 2020)

I am experiencing the same problem , but I am reluctant to go back to the old catalogue as I have processed quite a lot of images in the last week.


----------



## TonyHarrison-Smith (Nov 2, 2020)

It might be worth trying opening up a new catalogue and the importing your current v10 catalogue into it. That might well take out the corruption.
If that does work, at least you havn't lost any information.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 2, 2020)

There is an issue with 10.0 and Collections - check that and others on the blog:

https://www.lightroomqueen.com/whats-new-in-lightroom-classic-10-0/


----------



## tomtel (Mar 15, 2021)

Ran across the problem today for the first time.   Was making edits to collections (source) and then copying to different galleries in the Smugmug collections.   All worked fine until I tried to move a group of images to a gallery (collection) that I had already moved images to a bit easier.    Tried optimizing the catalog, backup the catalogue when shutting down LRC (10.0.0) and wen I opened up still had the issue - ONLY with one Gallery collection.
The solution I found that finally worked was to hight the selection of images in the source folder - go to the gallery I wanted to move then to, and then RIGHT CLICK on the folder and then selected "Add Selected Photos".
This option ONLY appears if you have images selected before Right Clicking on the destination folder.
This method finally allowed me to add the photos as "if" no issue had occurred.
NOTE:  This method DID NOT FIX THE ISSUE - i.e.   after moving photos to the folder I was having issues with successfully,  IT DID NOT MAKE IT START WORKING OK ON THIS FOLDER.   Still received the Error MSG when I tried the normal way of moving.  THIS SEEMS TO ONLY BE AN ALTERNATIVE WAY OF MOVING PHOTOS to a photo collection that is having issues.


----------



## johnrellis (Mar 15, 2021)

tomtel said:


> ...LRC (10.0.0)...



The bug with adding photos to a collection was fixed in LR 10.1.


----------



## tomtel (Mar 15, 2021)

johnrellis said:


> The bug with adding photos to a collection was fixed in LR 10.1.


Thanks....   only problem is I am one of the many that cannot upgrade past LRC 10.0.0 due to the GPU performance issues.    Can't afford to upgrade my MacPro at this point, and the replacement that I probably would have gotten (if I could afford it presently) is the iMacPro - which is now discontinued (oh well....).    Just wait and hope the LRC 10.1.2 (or whatever version is next) will fix the GPU issue and things can get back to normal.
Funny (or interesting thing) is this is the first time I have had this issue and only this one specific collection.  No clue as to what the catalyst was/is.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## johnrellis (Mar 15, 2021)

A workaround: Select the problem collection and do the menu command View > Sort to change its sort order to something other than Custom Order.

Another workaround is to empty the collection and then add the photos back.


----------



## tomtel (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks......    Interesting, would have never thought about the "sort" for the list order.    I normally have set to "filename" however it was Custom Order as you noted.  Changed it to sort by Filename and voila, it worked.   I did test before making the change and it still had the issue and worked after changing the sort.   Simple fix one would not necessary think about to frustrating issue.
Thanks again.


----------

